# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Sa e konsumojnë shqiptarët peshkun?

## drague

Para viteve 90te nje pjese e vogel e shqiptareve konsumonin peshk.Ka qene ideja se mban ere,te qelb shtepini etj,pa i ditur vlerat ushqyese te tij.
(Peshku dikur quhej si ushqim per fukarenjt)
Dhe cmimet kane qene ekstrem:Nje kg mish 200lek dhe peshku me i shtrenjte 60-70 lek.
Po te keni deshire mund te diskutojme.
Me vone mund tju shkruaj dhe disa receta me baze peshkun.
JU BEFTE MIRE!meqe eshte koha e drekes ke lagjja jone. :Lulja3:

----------


## alda09

Kur kam jetuar ne shqiperi e perdornim shume rralle peshkun sepse nuk dinim ta gatuanim dhe s'ka qene i fresket,tani nuk e di sa ka filluar te perdoret ne shqiperi,

----------


## alda09

Kur kam jetuar ne shqiperi e perdornim shume rralle peshkun sepse nuk dinim ta gatuanim dhe s'ka qene i fresket,tani nuk e di sa ka filluar te perdoret ne shqiperi,

----------


## Blue_sky

Vetem peshku i ndenjur qelbet, peshku i fresket s'ka ere qe te bezdis. Ne shtepine time konsumohet afersisht dy here ne jave.

----------


## Jack Watson

Tashi ka filluar të përdoret më shumë, më parë s'ka pas kushte..duhet ta pastroje vet në shpi, ato shpiat si kotec pulash...dhe normal që qelbej shpia. So ndryshon puna...ta pastron shitësi, ta bën pjesë pjesë, ti vetëm e pjek...edhe më pastër edhe për një kohë të shkurtër.

Gjitashtu edhe llojet e gatimit me peshk janë shtu.

----------


## qorri_30

> Para viteve 90te nje pjese e vogel e shqiptareve konsumonin peshk.Ka qene ideja se mban ere,te qelb shtepini etj,pa i ditur vlerat ushqyese te tij.
> (Peshku dikur quhej si ushqim per fukarenjt)
> Dhe cmimet kane qene ekstrem:Nje kg mish 200lek dhe peshku me i shtrenjte 60-70 lek.



Nuk je shprehur qarte , ose nuk e ke jetuar ate koh ......

E verteta eshte qe shqipetaret nuk dinin ta gatuanin peshkun , por keto vinin si pasoj e izolimit . Ne dyqanet e peshkut gjeje vetem sardel , krrap , ballgjon & shitsen qe t'rrinte si e fort ...Me kujtohet qe karkaleci dhe frutat e detit , quheshin si ushqime te kapitalizem revizionizmit

----------


## Apollyon

Shum rralle konsumohet te shtepia ime.. personalisht me pelqen shume, edhe gjate veres kur iki me pushime, shumicen e kohes vetem fruta deti konsumoj, pra 3 muaj vere i bej zbor..

ca ti besh, kto kushte kena, ndaj kena mbet aq budallenj.. peshku te zhvillon trurin, po akoma se kemi kuptuar ne.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Shum rralle konsumohet te shtepia ime.. personalisht me pelqen shume, edhe gjate veres kur iki me pushime, shumicen e kohes vetem fruta deti konsumoj, pra 3 muaj vere i bej zbor.



Aq shumë të pëlqen sa 3 muaj që je afër detit nuk ha peshk po fruta deti  :pa dhembe: 



Personalisht ha shumë rrallë peshk, jo se nuk kam mundësi por vallaj përtoj ta pastroj  :perqeshje:  Nuk është se më pëlqen shumë.

----------


## Apollyon

> Aq shumë të pëlqen sa 3 muaj që je afër detit nuk ha peshk po fruta deti


Pse peshku ku hy? Tek frutat e pemes? 

Nuk rritet ne dete peshku, apo anej nga elbasani rritet neper peme?

ahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Dorontina

Ketu ne europ asht tradit qdo te premte ne drek hahet peshu.
Ne veri te Belgjikes asht deti dhe atje ka disa lloje peshqish dhe sidomos guaca qe quhen 'mules' bile nji specialitet belg quhet mul e frit.
mulat zihen me perime (karrota, celeri e qep ) tani me guca dhe keng sherbehen me frit.

Une peshkun dhe mishin e bardh te pules e perdori me rujt vijen e trupit, se peshku ashe me pak i yndyrshem se vishi i kuq, tani prej qe shtazet po ushqehen me ushqim industrial nuk asht aspak i garantum,shum llje semundjesh po qfaqen nga mishi i kuq.

--------------------
Po tash edhe peshqit po ushqehen me ushqim indutrial se po rriten ne bazena , vetem kush ka shanca te haje peshk deti....
----------------------
kur isha femij thonin me hanger peshk behesh inteligjent,kjo ishte perrall peshku nuk asht fare inteleigjent pasi peshkun mos me rujt ai i han te veqlit femijt grun e te gjith farefisin.

*"Ata njerz hahen si peshqit",* fjalê popullore belge
----------------------
shpesh per te mos sterpik gjithku me vaj e zij ne flet alumini ne furr me nji tomate te prer dhe disa flegra limon , pak voj ulliri dhe krip  :buzeqeshje: 
ketu ka shum lloje peshqish qe vin nga te gjitha shtetet , vetem zgjedh ne duqane.

----------


## unforgiven II

Peshku e ka memorien nja 2 sekonda. Pas 2 sekondash harron cdo gje cfare ka ndodhur. Se si ka mundesi te behesh i zgjuar kur ha kete hajvan nuk dihet.  :rrotullo syte: 

Peshku hahet vetem aty ku ka det ose liqen sepse vetem aty eshte i fresket e gatuhet persembari, perndryshe eshte kot te lodhesh. 
Mua me pelqen shume peshku dhe kur kan qene ne shqiperi e kemi gatu gjithashtu ne shtepi. Qe me pelqejne me shume jane qefulli i liqenit, levreku, krapi, ngjalat, midhjet, karkalecat. Fiksim me ka mbet me provu koranin e pogradecit se si do te jete se kam degjuar fjale te mira. 
Tani me del parasysh nje levrek ne tjegull e me turbullon mendimet nje tave krapi, C'na bete qe na e kujtuat.

----------


## drague

> Nuk je shprehur qarte , ose nuk e ke jetuar ate koh ......
> 
> E verteta eshte qe shqipetaret nuk dinin ta gatuanin peshkun , por keto vinin si pasoj e izolimit . Ne dyqanet e peshkut gjeje vetem sardel , krrap , ballgjon & shitsen qe t'rrinte si e fort ...Me kujtohet qe karkaleci dhe frutat e detit , quheshin si ushqime te kapitalizem revizionizmit


Qorri mos fol si tifoz mishi.peshk ka pas nga te gjitha llojet :qenka: efull,krap,barbunj,sardele,koce,sepia,levrek,midhj  e,gjuca shkodre vetem karkalecat shiteshin rralle(se i hante xhaxhi)

----------


## Jack Watson

Po ajo puna e kosit si osht mër? 

Mu s'më bo efekt kosi e djathi me peshkun...jo se ka naj shije t'mir kombinimi i tyne, po vetëm sa e kom provu.

Apo mos rreh tjetërkund lapsi  :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

Jacko dhe une se kom  morr vesh ca ka qene ajo puna e reaksionit me kos ose qumesht.peshku gatuhet me.....ose shoqerohet me produkte qumeshti

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Peshkun e ha shume sidomos frutat e detit nuk i refuzoj as1here po peshkun zakonisht e ha te pjekur duke marur parasysh qe cdo fundjave kam peshk...

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Pse peshku ku hy? Tek frutat e pemes? 
> 
> Nuk rritet ne dete peshku, apo anej nga elbasani rritet neper peme?
> 
> ahahahahahahahaha


Nuk e dija se peshku futej në familjen e frutave të detit, gjithsesi.



Për punën e peshkut me nënproduktet e qumështit është se: më parë ishte luks të haje shumë gjëra për drekë  :perqeshje:  ndaj nga varfëria e madhe duhet të haje o peshk o kos  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fiori

Me shkrite se qeshuri  :buzeqeshje:  

Shume teme e lezetcme dhe komplimenta gjithe pjesmarresve. 

Edhe une si shumica ketu ushqimet e detit i kam shume qejf ne pergjithsi. Por duhet gjetur peshk i fresket dhe me cilesi ... Ne vere e kemi bere si 'tradite' ne shtepi qe ditet kur jemi pushim hame peshk te pjekur ne prush/gas lol Vetem pak limon e qepe _(per ata qe i hane keto te fundit)_ ka nevoje ai peshk dhe te kenaq. Emrin duhet tja kerkoj sepse zakonisht me gatimin e ketij peshku nuk merrem une - ndoshta kjo eshte dhe arsyeja perse me pelqen me shume. 

Eshte e vertete qe tani peshku vjen i lare dhe i prere, por ka dhe gjerat jo te mira qe erdhen me zhvillimin industrial dhe intelektual te njerzimit, dhe nje nga ato eshte ndotja e ujrave. Zakonisht ketu ne US peshku thote ne qofte se eshte rritur ne fermë ose nq se eshte rritur ne Atlantik etj. Mire eshte qe kur ta zgjidhni peshkun te mos jete i rritur ne fermë sepse ne te tilla raste i rrisin me ilace per ti bere me te 'bukur' per syrin e per te rritur sa me shume per fitim. Por dhe kur thote qe eshte rritur ne ujra te hapura duhet pasur parasysh qe ka zona te ndotura shume me kimikate, ndaj edukojeni veten perparase ti fusni barkut ushqim te demshem per shendetin. 


Ndersa ne lidhje me reaksonin e peshkut me produktet e qumshtit eshte e vertete vetem per disa lloj peshqish. Mund t'ju shkruaj me shume per kete heren tjeter  :buzeqeshje:  _(nuk e ve ne dyshim qe ka qene pjeserisht dhe arsyeja qe dha Clay)_.

----------


## donna76

sot ne darke bera peshk...ja keputa ne furre se kur e gatuaj  siper me vjen ere guzhina per nje jave... :arushi: 

nje here ne jave e bej se s'ben ,po nuk shikoj ndonje permirsim nga trut ..lol

----------


## Dorontina

> Po ajo puna e kosit si osht mër?


Vertet puna e kosit mister.....
une e adhuroj kosin qdo dit ha kos nga nji pako apo dy sipas qejfit, nji dit po sa hangra peshk dhe menjiher hangra kos , harrova "helmimin" dhe pasi e hangra mu kujtu helmimi  :syte zemra:  e telefonova motren i thash jam helmu  :perqeshje:  fillun faqet te me skuqen ...motra tha rren asht une kam hanger e sme ka ba gjo, une nuk fjeta mos po me zen gjumi e helmuar ......nuk me beri gjo kosi as mu ....por nuk bej ma ashtu se jam frigu...mu kishin skuq faqet nga friga 

e pra ketu peshku pergaditet me limon tomate dhe patate  desert mund te ket puding por kos kurr jo...

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ajo puna kosit dhe djathit ishte nga varferia , qe mos hanin robt shume u thonin ju ben reaksion , keshtu qe ne nje vakt arrije te kursje dicka per me von , cte ben varferia thuaj dhe budalla te ben ...

Sa per vete peshku me pelqen por mundesisht ta ha jasht , ne shtepi thjesht ideja qe do e skuq me rrenqeth trupin , ajo era e enet qe kundermojn qamet te tharton hunden , ndersa ne restorant gje qe e frekuentoj shpesh me pelqen te marr midhje , peshk sade te dites , ose brodetto | sup | me peshk , karkaleca , kallamar , midhje e ku di un me shum se si kam ber ekspertizen  ...

Me sa kam par para 4 vitesh ne shqiperi karkalecat kushtonin shume , njeher kam qen te Juvenilja dhe mora karkaleca sipas deshires apo dicka e till dhe ishin gjithsej 5 apo 6 karkaleca dhe benin 50 mij lek , te lajthitur fare me keto cmime njeriu sarrin dot as ti provoj dot te shkretat , e jo me ti haj 2 her ne jav ...

----------

